# Brands that no longer exist



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 21, 2022)

Lux soap. My mom thought Lux soap was so refined. It was a major brand, but it withered away. There are other brands that were #1, but no longer exist. Pontiac. Panam, Borders


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2022)

Blockbuster, Pan American Airlines, FW Woolworth....


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2022)

When RR mentioned Woolworth's, I thought of Kresge's .. also Sears.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 21, 2022)

Duffy's Cream Soda
Ice Cream Soda
Boys Life Magazine
Agate marbles
Poison (Marble Game)
Fireball (bubble gum)


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Another car ..  Oldsmobile
Compaq Computer Company

and Fotomats - when we had to develop film


----------



## Kika (Jun 21, 2022)

Continental airlines
Howard Johnson's


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 21, 2022)

Rinso and Duz, more laundry soaps.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2022)

King Vitamin cereal
Billy Beer
Jolt soda
Toys R Us
Montgomery Ward


----------



## caroln (Jun 21, 2022)

KB Toys
Ask Jeeves search engine
Pier 1
Hummer
AMC


----------



## Kika (Jun 21, 2022)

Saturn cars


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

I haven't heard of half of those, obviously American brands.. but yes FW woolworth, much missed by everyone... ToysR us .. there's a new similar place here ..Blockbusters.. well I never liked that anyway.. PanAm was such an iconic airline that even here in the UK when I was a teen at school it was fashionable to have our school bags with the PanAm logo...








I personally miss.. Dolcis & Saxone ..( quality fashion shoe shops)...

MFI... which was a fore-runner of Ikea basically.. affordable furniture which often had to be put together yourself..

Texas ..a big chain of D-I-Y, and hardware stores..

there's so much I miss...

Good quality orange juice without any additives that the milkman used to deliver with the milk...

Carbonated drinks deliveries .. ( Soda pop) delivered to the doorstep like Milk...

Door to door Grocery , Butchers, & Bakers Vans...


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 21, 2022)

Orange Julius with egg white in it!  Only saw it in California in the 60's...


----------



## Jules (Jun 21, 2022)

Made by Quaker Brand, Muffets.  They looked and tasted like dried up hockey pucks; they were delicious but I guess only in my opinion, as they are no longer made.  

Shredded Wheat is a mediocre substitute.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Lux soap. My mom thought Lux soap was so refined. It was a major brand, but it withered away. There are other brands that were #1, but no longer exist. Pontiac. Panam, Borders


we can still buy Lux soap here.. 49p a bar in the store..or available online...


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Over here, Tupperware, Avon, and Dimmies.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 21, 2022)

Who saved their green stamps? S&H were big in the US, but Green Shield had the UK market.
I'm told that saver books have become collectors items in their own right. People will collect anything.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

Tish said:


> Over here, Tupperware, Avon, and Dimmies.


Don't you have tupperware or Avon any longer in OZ , Tish ?


----------



## Llynn (Jun 21, 2022)

Kinney Shoes
Minolta Cameras 
Mervyn's
Heathkit
Allied Radio
Pay 'N Pack
Crown Books
Hollywood Video
Robert Hall


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 226134View attachment 226133
> Who saved their green stamps? S&H were big in the US, but Green Shield had the UK market.
> I'm told that saver books have become collectors items in their own right. People will collect anything.


yes of course, and do you remember these... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still remember my mothers' co-op Dividend number, and I haven't used it in 55 years


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 21, 2022)

I think these brands no longer exist. )

 Old Spanish cattle brands​


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Don't you have tupperware or Avon any longer in OZ , Tish ?


Nope, we do have Tupperware online no more parties, but Avon closed shop altogether.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

Tish said:


> Nope, we do have Tupperware online no more parties, but Avon closed shop altogether.


we still have Avon ladies  who come around to the door with catalogues and  they take orders ..yes tupperware online.. no parties


----------



## Pepper (Jun 21, 2022)

Miles Shoes
National Shoes
Buster Brown Shoes


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2022)

I get it, and I understand it, but I still miss her.


----------



## Kika (Jun 21, 2022)

The Wiz    AKA   Nobody Beats The Wiz
Crazy Eddie's
Thom McAn men's shoes


----------



## Fyrefox (Jun 22, 2022)

_Dr. Lyon’s Tooth Powder!  _My father used the stuff.  You shook some of the powder into your palm, moistened your toothbrush bristles with water, then dipped them into the powder, which stuck onto the bristles.  You then brushed with the dampened powder, repeating as necessary.

Empty tins of the powder now sell for up to $50 on _eBay.  _My father threw away a small fortune of these!


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 22, 2022)

QVO oil, Sohio gas stations, Boron gas stations.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 22, 2022)

Amiga computers by Commodore - So far ahead of their time for computer artists!  Bad management decisions kept them from becoming "Apple."  So sad.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jun 22, 2022)

Sky King
Roy Rogers and Dale Evans, Trigger, Silver, 
Gene Autry
Mickey Mouse Club
Howdy Doody Show
The Lone Ranger
Lassie
Rin Tin Tin
My Friend Flicka
Howdy Doody
Bozo the Clown
Honeymooners
Leave it to Beaver
Father Knows Best
I love Lucy


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 22, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 226134View attachment 226133
> Who saved their green stamps? S&H were big in the US, but Green Shield had the UK market.
> I'm told that saver books have become collectors items in their own right. People will collect anything.


When I tore out the old staircase in this house, I found sheets of green stamps and it was like a flashback!  I also found the original owners gas receipts - and I broke down and cried!

After reading this thread, I realize how little I got out of the house and, given that I never liked shopping, I hardly recognize any of these things or am totally clueless and surprised that they no longer exist!  (Note to self:  "get out more!")


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Jun 22, 2022)

And don't forget all the brands that were purchased by other companies, and are no longer the same...

Franco-American's original canned spaghetti was taken over by Campbells,
and all the brands Hostess owned now belong to other companies (including Hostess itself).  
AND THEY'RE ALL AWFUL!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 22, 2022)

Llynn said:


> Kinney Shoes
> Minolta Cameras
> Mervyn's
> Heathkit
> ...


I am pretty sure I financed at least 2 new Mervyn`s stores-I LOVED Mervyn`s and shopped there at least once a week. There wasn`t much in the way of clothing,shoes and housewares in our home that didn`t come from there.
My kids still tease me about how sad I was when they closed down....


----------



## Jace (Jun 22, 2022)

There were a lot of $1 stores...around 15 here...
but couldn't compete with Dollar Tree..
so...they closed.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 22, 2022)

Jace said:


> There were a lot of $1 stores...around 15 here...
> but couldn't compete with Dollar Tree..
> so...they closed.


There are 2 Dollar Trees here.. but they raised the price of items to $1.25 (+ tax) a few months ago.


----------



## caroln (Jun 22, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


I vaguely remember Hydrox cookies.  I wonder how they would compare to Oreo's?


----------



## Jace (Jun 22, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> There are 2 Dollar Trees here.. but they raised the price of items to $1.25 (+ tax) a few months ago.


Yes, I think everywhere


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 22, 2022)

I can't remember things from the past, but my Mom always said when she was first married she would dream that one day she and my Dad would get a $500. bill.
The last $500, The bill featured President William McKinley and was discontinued in 1969.


----------



## Purwell (Jun 22, 2022)

OMO soap powder.
There were stories that some neglected housewives used to put the packet on the window sill to signal "Old Man Out"


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2022)

Brands that no longer exist​


Pinky said:


> When RR mentioned Woolworth's, I thought of Kresge's .. also Sears.


*Sears*
That was my go to store for tools
*Craftsman*
The best

Then, they sold the Craftsman name
Then, those tools became less than good
Even the name on the tools were inferior

Then Sears shut down
I no longer cared


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 22, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I am pretty sure I financed at least 2 new Mervyn`s stores-I LOVED Mervyn`s and shopped there at least once a week. There wasn`t much in the way of clothing,shoes and housewares in our home that didn`t come from there.
> My kids still tease me about how sad I was when they closed down....


Same here.  
The last couple of weeks I've been saying to whoever was listening how much I miss Mervyn's.
Shoes, levis, little black dresses and more.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 22, 2022)

Merry Go Round and Chess King, where I bought my club clothes in the 70's.

K-Mart.  Remember the Blue Light specials?


----------



## MrPants (Jun 22, 2022)

Canadian icons that are no longer:

WHITE ROSE GASOLINE - bought out be Shell petroleum in the early 1960's.


WARDAIR AIRLINES - An upscale Canadian airline bought out by Canadian Airlines in 1989 (now also defunct).


ZELLERS DEPARTMENT STORES - Acquired in 1978 by Hudson's Bay Company, most stores were closed by 2013 with the last Zellers store closing in 2020. Anyone remember Zeddy Bear?


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2022)

I miss Zellers.


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 22, 2022)

Trans Australian Airlines - TAA
MacRobertson's Chocolate Factory
Holden Motor Company
Bertie Beetles Chocolate
Sunnyboys Triangle frozen iceblock Drinks


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 22, 2022)

A little insight re: Pier One for anyone who is interested.  My partner was a manager for several Pier One stores for 15 years.  He was Manager of the Year for the Southeast Region in South Florida, and when we moved to Dallas they gave him a store a few miles from our house.  Pier One was based in Fort Worth.  The CEO at the time visited all the stores, asked the employees about their interactions with customers and welcomed their input.  He was the CEO when Pier One was at their peak.  My partner introduced him to Laura Bush when she visited the store on one occasion.

He was replaced by a CEO that spent all his time in the Ivory Tower and was isolated from the everyday operations.  He chose to remove Pier One's online presence when every other company was establishing one.  He could have cared less about the everyday operations.  Employees were required to work overtime to stock the shelves after they worked regular hours on the sales floor.

I told my partner to leave at 50 y/o because he was miserable and still young enough to establish a new career.  He now works for a non-profit organization.  The hours are great, he is appreciated, and he feels fulfilled.

Pier One is a sad case of management not listening to employees or customers, resulting in becoming irrelevant.  That is the probably the same with many of the companies that have gone under.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 23, 2022)

In the UK we've lost  (some remain as on-line only) 
British Home Stores  (BHS)
Littlewoods
British Midland (BMI)
Jersey European
Dan Air London

Austin , Morris, Wolseley, Standard, Sunbeam...   and many other popular car brands.

C&A (A Dutch company)  has gone from the UK, but is still a major clothing store in other European countries. 

After leaving nursing to have a family, my sister became a part time Tupperware salesperson.   She rose to become area manager before returning to nursing.  This must have been back in the 60's & 70's .   Tupperware is still available on-line.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

Oh for the days of lovely Department stores on every high street.. Almost all been replaced by discount stores...


----------



## oldpop (Jun 23, 2022)

Burger Chef
Bugle Boy
Carrols
Chicken George
"Ideal" Toy Company
A&P
Plymouth


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

I think now at the horrendously expensive prices on the forecourt, they should bring back attended fuel service... and windscreen wash 

They still do it in some places in Spain but definitely not here


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 23, 2022)

Fresca apparently.  Disappeared in Utah a couple of weeks ago, and now in Florida it seems good too.


----------



## caroln (Jun 23, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> A little insight re: Pier One for anyone who is interested.  My partner was a manager for several Pier One stores for 15 years.  He was Manager of the Year for the Southeast Region in South Florida, and when we moved to Dallas they gave him a store a few miles from our house.  Pier One was based in Fort Worth.  The CEO at the time visited all the stores, asked the employees about their interactions with customers and welcomed their input.  He was the CEO when Pier One was at their peak.  My partner introduced him to Laura Bush when she visited the store on one occasion.
> 
> He was replaced by a CEO that spent all his time in the Ivory Tower and was isolated from the everyday operations.  He chose to remove Pier One's online presence when every other company was establishing one.  He could have cared less about the everyday operations.  Employees were required to work overtime to stock the shelves after they worked regular hours on the sales floor.
> 
> ...


We used to have a Pier 1 here, which I loved, but Kirkland's and Hobby Lobby have pretty much taken up the slack.  But Pier 1 was my go to store for vases and flower pots, baskets, candle "stuff", and unique glassware.  The furniture and rugs were a little above my price range, but I did love looking at them.  Anyway...I miss Pier 1.


----------



## caroln (Jun 23, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Burger Chef
> Bugle Boy
> Carrols
> Chicken George
> ...


I forgot about A&P!  When I was growing up my mother used to shop there religiously.  I think it was replaced by Jewel.  (Chicagoland area)


----------



## C50 (Jun 23, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Brands that no longer exist​
> 
> *Sears*
> That was my go to store for tools
> ...


My house has a very active sump pump and I usually get about a year out of the pump.  For over twenty years I used Craftsman pumps from Sears because they were guarunteed for life, I wouldn't even wait for the pump to fail, I would just return it when it got close to a year old and they would give me a new one.  I miss that.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 23, 2022)

TV Guide Magazine here in Canada...ceased publication in 2006


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2022)

C50 said:


> Sears because they were guarunteed for life


That was the other big reason I bought Craftsman.
Any tool, any reason, replaced, no question.
Paid a bit more, but worth it.


----------



## IKE (Jun 23, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> That was the other big reason I bought Craftsman.
> Any tool, any reason, replaced, no question.
> Paid a bit more, but worth it.


 I don't know about the warranty or quality now but Lowe's and Ace Hardware here now carry Craftsman brand tools......haven't checked but I'd be willing to bet that the quality is not as good now.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2022)

IKE said:


> I don't know about the warranty or quality now but Lowe's and Ace Hardware here now carry Craftsman brand tools......haven't checked but I'd be willing to bet that the quality is not as good now.


Yeah, I doubt it.
They're surely not the* Craftsman* we knew
I've gone to the *Husky* name (Home Depot) for hand tools
*Ridgid *for power tools
*Ryobi* ain't too bad either
If I return anything to Home Depot, there is no quibbling
They don't care the whats/whys, they just want to scan the barcode, give you yer money and get you gone.
I so appreciate that.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 23, 2022)

Robert Hall, men's suits, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2022)

Previous posts made me think of The Bombay Company.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 23, 2022)

Tab instead of Diet Coke?


----------



## RubyK (Jun 23, 2022)

Necco Wafers are no longer around. I got hooked on them as a kid when they were sold at movie theaters. I could still find them at drug stores until 5 or 6 years ago when the company stopped making them.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Previous posts made me think of The Bombay Company.


I remember their store at the mall. I loved everything in it.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 23, 2022)

RubyK said:


> Necco Wafers are no longer around. I got hooked on them as a kid when they were sold at movie theaters. I could still find them at drug stores until 5 or 6 years ago when the company stopped making them.


Necco wafers are still available. Right now you can buy a 24 pack of rolls on Amazon for $28.71. I see them in grocery stores now and then.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 23, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Previous posts made me think of The Bombay Company.


Good one!  We still have a high-top table in our house from The Bombay Company.  It is well over 10 years old.  They had decent furniture at reasonable prices.  Their furniture was so timeless that we only recently replaced the chairs and the whole set still looks new.  I seem to remember they went under during the Great Recession.  Sad.

Our go-to now for reasonably-priced furniture is @Home and Home Goods.


----------



## Remy (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm still not over Hansen's Cane Soda being discontinued by the Coke company. The only upside is I'm buying Bubly now and it's zero calories.


----------



## Remy (Jun 23, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Merry Go Round and Chess King, where I bought my club clothes in the 70's.
> 
> K-Mart.  Remember the Blue Light specials?


Yes! I don't remember what year the Kmart came to Santa Cruz. Bet it's closed now. I remember one blue light special where the guy literally stated over the intercom "please don't fight over the watches" I don't know if anyone was, I wasn't at the blue light special.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 24, 2022)

Llynn said:


> Necco wafers are still available. Right now you can buy a 24 pack of rolls on Amazon for $28.71. I see them in grocery stores now and then.


Thanks for that information, @Llynn. I hesitate to order 24 rolls of Necco wafers unless I'm really desperate!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

Evening In Paris perfume.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 24, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Evening In Paris perfume.


Oh my lawd !!! my favourite perfume when I was a  late teenager...21 shillings for a tiny bottle from Boots The Chemist
I could have bought a new pair of  Italian high heels for that !


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 24, 2022)

*What was that laundry soap that had a towel inside the box?  Seemed a waste to me as you were getting less laundry powder.  And I am sure the towels were cheap.  And I vaguely remember a product (not sur what) that had a glass inside. May be wrong on that one/*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 24, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Oh my lawd !!! my favourite perfume when I was a  late teenager...21 shillings for a tiny bottle from Boots The Chemist
> I could have bought a new pair of  Italian high heels for that !





Pinky said:


> Evening In Paris perfume.


Evening In Paris is still available at The Vermont Country Store.






https://www.vermontcountrystore.com/evening-in-paris-eau-de-parfum/product/39712?&utm_source=google&utm_medium=paid search&utm_campaign=nonbrand&sourceid=7RNBR047&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-8XR__7G-AIVZfLjBx1lugAREAAYASAAEgJqIvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Pinky (Jun 24, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Evening In Paris is still available at The Vermont Country Store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tres cool! I like the updated design.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 24, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Tres cool! I like the updated design.



..but not available in Canada

some history
https://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/search/object/nmah_716382


----------



## Bella (Jun 24, 2022)

RubyK said:


> Necco Wafers are no longer around. I got hooked on them as a kid when they were sold at movie theaters. I could still find them at drug stores until 5 or 6 years ago when the company stopped making them.


@RubyK  You can order a six pack for $9.30 from Amazon.





https://www.amazon.com/Necco-Wafers...1&sr=1-4-92ed6bd7-1c6c-44b2-bb2d-fa5d1bc0d642

Bella


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 24, 2022)

Bella said:


> @RubyK  You can order a six pack for $9.30 from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That sounds just right.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2022)

Sani-Flush was probably an ecological nightmare, but I used it and have never found anything better.


----------



## C50 (Jun 25, 2022)

I was reading a book and the character mentioned Leggs pantyhose and their egg container.  Are they still around?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 25, 2022)

C50 said:


> I was reading a book and the character mentioned Leggs pantyhose and their egg container.  Are they still around?


I don't think so.


----------

